# echo string trimmer and blower leaking gas



## davidreidok (Jul 10, 2009)

I have these machines and both recently started leaking gas from the gas tank. There is a little rubber insert I can see that may be the problem. I pushed it down into the tank but seems to be still leaking.

anyone else have this problem with echo trimmers or blowers and if yes, how did you fix it

thanks

dave


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Over a period of time the fuel grommets will deteriorate to a point that they can start leaking. It's not unusual, the fix is to replace the grommet and possibly the fuel hoses as well.


----------



## davidreidok (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks, I will go by Home Depot and see if they have the repair kits. 

Unfortunately, this is where I purchased these Echo products.

From doing this research I get the impression the "big box cheapo outlets" sell Echo products that are less well made than the ones you get at Echo dealerships. Anyone know it this is a rumor or truth?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

davidreidok said:


> Thanks, I will go by Home Depot and see if they have the repair kits.
> 
> Unfortunately, this is where I purchased these Echo products.
> 
> From doing this research I get the impression the "big box cheapo outlets" sell Echo products that are less well made than the ones you get at Echo dealerships. Anyone know it this is a rumor or truth?


Pure rumor!!

Echo does not produce 2 separate lines of product, what is purchased at Home Depot is excatly the same is what can be purchased from a servicing dealer.

The Real Truth Behind The Rumor, is that these same products can be purchased from a servicing dealer, fully assembled, serviced and adjusted to specifications, for the same or less then Home Depot sells them.

You will likely need to go to an Echo Dealer for the parts, I don't know for sure, but I don't think Home Depot sells any parts for them.


----------



## davidreidok (Jul 10, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks for the information

Home Depot does not stock much in the way of repair parts

I did go to the local Echo dealer and picked up the kit and will install it

Thanks for all the information

dave


----------



## seanjohn (Nov 7, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Pure rumor!!
> 
> Echo backpack blower does not produce 2 separate lines of product, what is purchased at Home Depot is excatly the same is what can be purchased from a servicing dealer.
> 
> ...


It actually quite hard to find the parts. Home Depot didn't sell Echo parts.


----------

